# 595 Ultra Sizing



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Need help, I'm 6'2", approx weight is 265lbs. How well would the XXL frame handle my size and weight? These frame slook great, web site fitting shows I'd need an XXL=59.
Anyone had experience with this frame size and performance?


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm 6'3" and required an XL. Long legs and shorter torso. Cheers, and good luck in your decision. As always the guys at Look Cycle USA are unbelievably helpful. Any questions and I'd direct them to Chas or Tino as they will bend over backwards to help out.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Highflyer,
How do you like it? Have you riden it very much? What hardware did you go with?


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Still in the build process but I did do several fittings just to make sure and spoke to Look USA about the fit as well, just to be sure.
Took an XL out for a spin as well. Found that the top tube measures on an XXL were just a little too big for me. 
Choose carefully as these frames are not cheap and you don't want to make a mistake in sizing.
Lots of great help here on the forum, C40, Chas, Tino...they'll steer you in the right direction.


----------

